# World's largest cichlid



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know (with 100% certainty) the world's largest cichlid? I have heard some conflicting reports. I know I have seen some HUGE peacock bass at Sea World. I have also heard that Boulengerochromis microlepis from lake tanganyika is the largest. Just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Boulengerochromis is the largest :thumb:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

If I remember correctly, the largest _Boulengerochromis microlepis_ caught so far on record has 4 inches in length over the largest recorded _Cichla_ ... sad as that is. It is close enough that there could be a larger _Cichla_ out there still, it just hasn't been caught yet.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

However- some cichla have a heavier build than emperors and may be larger, though not longer :wink:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

That's true, it's kinda of like snakes. Does largest mean longest, most mass, or a combination of both?


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

Well since I enjoy ca/sa much more than africans, I'll just go with bulk. :thumb:


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

How fast are Cichla growth rates? In my personal experience, Boulengerochromis average about 1.2cm A WEEK! That's totally fast! Sad I didn't keep him until he got much larger....But mine did grow from 2 inches to 6 inches over 6 weeks!

Ted


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Cichla temensis no doubt about it... they may not get longer than Boulengerochromis but they are much heavier, larger, bulkier... etc...


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

So it is much more correct to say Boulengerochromis is "longer" not bigger


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Answers to all your questions:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=215358


----------



## DT6011 (Jul 4, 2010)

I think the largest cichild is Boulengerochromis. Just look for it on the net. But i think i am correct.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

dwarfpike said:


> That's true, it's kinda of like snakes. Does largest mean longest, most mass, or a combination of both?


Large = most mass. Period. Otherwise it'd be the longest.

This question has been around forever and I've never understood why there's any debate. I mean, if you had a six foot tall 180lb man next to a five foot five 350 pound man, who would you say was largest? I don't imagine it'd be the 180lb man on account of seven inches of height. :lol:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree with you ... but there is always the arguement between the anaconda and the retic pythons. It comes down to what the individual thinks largest actually means since the deffination includes so many differant aspects of what is/could be compared.

So to take your example, if we use girth or wieght, the 350 lbs man is obviously the largest. But if we are talking over all length (ie height) or arm span, the 180lb'er is larger.

I always vote for the anaconda btw.  Or in this case, the _Cichla_ since obviously we can't have an old world cichlid be number one. That would just ruin the hobby. :lol:


----------

